# Pixellation with newest update



## satcrazy

Posting this again, with added info.

The newest update did indeed get rid of my guide lag [ Yea!]

However, I am now experiencing brief pixellation/audio drop intermittently, especially at the top of the hour.

Since I noticed a large percentage is time sensitive [ again, top of the hour],this led me to believe It is not signal interference on my end.

Anyone else out there with this problem on their 222k since the update, "L594"?

Thanks!


----------



## MONGO MAN

I have a 211k-when I had the Free 30th anniversary offer HBO the sound would drop out & sometimes pixilate when I pressed any button on the remote.
now the box doesn't recognize the remote for about a minute or two ---mostly on the top of the hour.
:nono2::nono2:


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Does this occur when you first turn on your TV? Please let me know. Thanks.



MONGO MAN said:


> I have a 211k-when I had the Free 30th anniversary offer HBO the sound would drop out & sometimes pixilate when I pressed any button on the remote.
> now the box doesn't recognize the remote for about a minute or two ---mostly on the top of the hour.
> :nono2::nono2:


----------



## John79605

satcrazy said:


> Posting this again, with added info.
> 
> The newest update did indeed get rid of my guide lag [ Yea!]
> 
> However, I am now experiencing brief pixellation/audio drop intermittently, especially at the top of the hour.
> 
> Since I noticed a large percentage is time sensitive [ again, top of the hour],this led me to believe It is not signal interference on my end.
> 
> Anyone else out there with this problem on their 222k since the update, "L594"?
> 
> Thanks!


I recently noticed that my 222k pixelates as my clocks are striking the hour. I've been curious about it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Is this occurring on all your channels or just one particular channel. Which channel is this happening on? Please let me know. Thanks.



John79605 said:


> I recently noticed that my 222k pixelates as my clocks are striking the hour. I've been curious about it.


----------



## knot

satcrazy said:


> Posting this again, with added info.
> 
> The newest update did indeed get rid of my guide lag [ Yea!]
> 
> However, I am now experiencing brief pixellation/audio drop intermittently, especially at the top of the hour.
> 
> Since I noticed a large percentage is time sensitive [ again, top of the hour],this led me to believe It is not signal interference on my end.
> 
> Anyone else out there with this problem on their 222k since the update, "L594"?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, my 222k is experiencing just what you have described. It is always just as the program ends at the top of the hour



Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Is this occurring on all your channels or just one particular channel. Which channel is this happening on? Please let me know. Thanks.


It has occurred on 120, 182, and 192 that i know of for sure.


----------



## satcrazy

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Is this occurring on all your channels or just one particular channel. Which channel is this happening on? Please let me know. Thanks.


Hello Ray

This has been going on since the update, and not on particular channels.

Recently I've noticed that Now I get a glitch [ the audio stumbles, and the picture freezes/stumbles] at the 15 minute mark. It doesn't happen faithfully every hour, but It's certainly happening. It also doesn't last for more than a couple of seconds, but when it does, I look at the clock, and sure enough, pixelation at the top of the hour, glitching at the 15 minute mark.

Since it seems to be time controlled, what is your take on this?

If my reciever was a dvr, it would capture this problem.

Thanks to those who replied, I'm not alone!


----------



## John79605

I started noticing the pixelation at half past the hour then last night "psych" was scheduled to end at 10:05 and that was when the pixelation happened. It happens when the EPG progresses to a new program. Blame the EPG.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

When did you begin noticing the pixelation? What software version do you have? A software update occurred early this morning for the 222k but may not have downloaded yet. Please let me know. Thanks.



John79605 said:


> I started noticing the pixelation at half past the hour then lastg night "psych" was scheduled to end at 10:05 and that was when the pixelation happened. It happens when the EPG progresses to a new program. Blame the EPG.


----------



## John79605

I have had software 594 since the middle of December but I started noticing the pixelation about a month ago.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

That is not the latest version. Please let me know after you receive the update if you are still experiencing pixelation. Thanks.



John79605 said:


> I have had software 594 since the middle of December but I started noticing the pixelation about a month ago.


----------



## John79605

I got L595 today and I got the pixelation at 9am.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Have you run a check switch test on your receiver yet? Please let me know. Thanks.



John79605 said:


> I got L595 today and I got the pixelation at 9am.


----------



## John79605

I have run Check Switch. It completes so quickly I end up wondering if it actually checked the switch.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

It shouldn't run quickly. A check switch, depending upon the receiver, will last for several minutes. It can take up to 10 minutes in some cases. Please try running it again and if it ends quickly, run again to see if it will run correctly. Please let me know. Thanks.



John79605 said:


> I have run Check Switch. It completes so quickly I end up wondering if it actually checked the switch.


----------



## satcrazy

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> It shouldn't run quickly. A check switch, depending upon the receiver, will last for several minutes. It can take up to 10 minutes in some cases. Please try running it again and if it ends quickly, run again to see if it will run correctly. Please let me know. Thanks.


Ray,

What are the menu numbers for check switch?


----------



## John79605

Ray, is check switch supposed to cause a download of the latest software? I got that yesterday. Just now I unplugged the 222k and disconnected the tuner 1 and tuner 2 cables and check switch went through 38 steps. I saved that. When I reconnected the cables check switch went through 3 steps and took just seconds.


----------



## satcrazy

Still noticing pixellation at the top of the hour.

Was watching "E" HD when it happened.

I'm at L 595 software. Stared with L594


----------



## Skeeterman

I can tell you there are many problems with these software updates as they are called. There are a number of little quirks that take place after a update.
I've learn a lot by going into the receiver's "menu", hit 6.."System Setup, and 5 "Factory Defaults", and all is well until Dish does their thing once more.
My question would be. If the 211K came out working okay, why mess with it?


----------



## satcrazy

Skeeterman said:


> I can tell you there are many problems with these software updates as they are called. There are a number of little quirks that take place after a update.
> I've learn a lot by going into the receiver's "menu", hit 6.."System Setup, and 5 "Factory Defaults", and all is well until Dish does their thing once more.
> My question would be. If the 211K came out working okay, why mess with it?


Thanks for the tip, does factory default actually eliminate the previous "software updates"?

Don't understand your last sentence. Only one poster with a 211k problem, never found out if his problem was resolved, the rest of us have the 222k.

thanks


----------



## Skeeterman

satcrazy, I would guess the software updates for 222K and 211k all have their problems. When I re-set the "factory defaults" on the 211k and 211 receivers I don't have any problems until Dish decides to screw things up again. I would guess these updates has something to do with the program guide changes. Otherwise, I don't know why we need them.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

If you are still having pixelation on your receiver, I can setup to have a techician to check your installation. Please Pm you account number to me. Thanks.



satcrazy said:


> Still noticing pixellation at the top of the hour.
> 
> Was watching "E" HD when it happened.
> 
> I'm at L 595 software. Stared with L594


----------



## satcrazy

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If you are still having pixelation on your receiver, I can setup to have a techician to check your installation. Please Pm you account number to me. Thanks.


Will do. thanks.


----------



## tkhasi

We have a VIP 222K and we are having this issue for several months. We are on our third receiver and still have the pixelation. We have had techs from two companies out to try and correct this problem. I have determined this happens a lot when the program guide is changing to the next program, which could be on the half hour or on the hour. There are probably some people out there that it does not seem to bother them but this issue driving my Dad crazy . It happens on both TV1 and TV2. Looks like this is probably a software change close to the first of the year, December 2011 or January 2012, that has caused this problem. We really need to get an engineer at Dish involved in diagnosing and correcting what ever has caused all these 222K's to have this problem. Can the Dish representative that joined in this discussion message me?


----------



## satcrazy

tkhasi said:


> We have a VIP 222K and we are having this issue for several months. We are on our third receiver and still have the pixelation. We have had techs from two companies out to try and correct this problem. I have determined this happens a lot when the program guide is changing to the next program, which could be on the half hour or on the hour. There are probably some people out there that it does not seem to bother them but this issue driving my Dad crazy . It happens on both TV1 and TV2. Looks like this is probably a software change close to the first of the year, December 2011 or January 2012, that has caused this problem. We really need to get an engineer at Dish involved in diagnosing and correcting what ever has caused all these 222K's to have this problem. Can the Dish representative that joined in this discussion message me?


Still have this identical issue even after three visits and a receiver swap, which,by the way was a big mistake. The color and audio on the swapped receiver is "off"

Two members here confirmed that absolutely a receiver can vary even though it is the same model.

At least I know it's not me!


----------



## RMichals

I have noticed it as well for many months whenever the guide info starts for the next program, I think it is a flag issue in the guide. I am now on L596 and still see the problem in the WA satellites. See it alot on 214 the weather channel.


----------



## satcrazy

Well, I just set up my third receiver.

When I have enough time to sit and watch tv for awhile I will post back if this receiver is also plagued with the pixellation bug.

For the little I've seen so far, I don't see it, but who knows, after a few days of updates what will happen. Maybe I'll be lucky


----------



## satcrazy

OK,
This is what I noticed:

The first 2 days after I set up the receiver, I did not see the pixellation issue, although I wasn't watching alot at that time.

Days 3/4, a small hiccup at the top of the hour.

Now it is noticeable again.

Since this started after a particular update, I believe this is not a receiver issue [ malfunction] especially since replacing them has no effect.:nono2:

If L594 update involved the guide [ not sure how to check this] than I believe it could be the culprit.

I can't help but wonder why more people haven't noticed this. I guess some are more sensitive to it than others.

since there are others besides myself who notice this, you would think who ever writes code for the sw updates would correct this.

Ray C from dirt team did what he could to help me, thanks Ray.

Now I will ask him to please send a report to the appropriate department who handles the sw updates. They need to know the issue that update caused.


----------



## satcrazy

Well, it's back.


After being "pixellation free" for almost a year, I noticed it again at the top of the hour, starting about a week ago.

Can't understand why Dish can not fix this.

Anyone else besides me notice this?

It has to be in the updates, that's all I can figure out. grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

